# Is it real?



## Thxnzo (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Here is the million dollar question...okay, several tens of thousands of dollars question. Other than pulling the PHS docs, is there a resource that can give a simple thumbs up or down as to whether or not my barn find is a real goat? The problem is that it is a '64 so the VIN cannot give a fer sure answer. I do know it is, at least, a 64 Le Mans Hardtop V8 and was produced in the Fremont plant. The paint and trim match the body plate.

The VIN is:
824F28798

If it is real I will have a new car and will be ordering the PHS docs to make sure I get the right engine and trans in it during the resto.

Thanks!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Pics would help. Good luck and sounds cool!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thxnzo....spend the money on the PHS, only way I know to be absolutely certain


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

pics please....since the GTO was only an option on the Tempest in 64' the only way to know for sure is PHS. does it have GTO badging inside and out? How long has it been in the barn? 

from carcraft:

Considering that it's credited with launching the musclecar era, to say the '64 GTO isn't anything special is like saying Dale Jr. sucks because he drinks Michelob instead of Budweiser. Luckily, we don't have to say it because Bob said it for us, and after hearing him out, this Pontiac expert makes some compelling arguments. According to Bob, the Tempest was Pontiac's entry-level intermediate-body sedan in 1964. The next level up was the Tempest Custom, which featured nicer interior and trim appointments. The top-of-the-line Tempest was the LeMans, which had the most luxurious interior and least amount of chrome. Then there was the GTO option. "The GTO was simply an engine option on the LeMans, and any option you could get on the GTO was available on the LeMans as well," says Bob. "Other than the GTO's 389 engine, heavy-duty suspension, and fake hoodscoops, there was absolutely no difference between it and a LeMans in '64. It wasn't until '66 that the GTO became its own model line instead of just a trim upgrade on a LeMans."

Read more: Bob Davis' '64 Pontiac Tempest Custom - Popular Hot Rodding Magazine


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

:agree

My thoughts exactly. If this is a "barn find" then I will assume the owner of the barn is not asking for 25k for this thing. AND probably does not know they have a highly desireable car in said barn.

If the price is right buy it. You couldn't possibly go wrong. No matter what it rolled off the assembly line as, this car could be a show quality stunner when restored. There simply was not a bad car in the 64-70 Tempest, LeMans, GTO line (2-dr of course) ....

If you will only buy a GTO...PHS is the only way you'll know for sure, but that will take time. If you have chatted with the barn owner and expressed interest in this rust bucket, he or she may start doing some research as well. Meaning it may sell while you are waiting on PHS, or it may sell for more to you when the time comes. Just my two cents. 

So DETAILS....what color, what options, we want pictures....
and as previously asked, does it have GTO badging?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

PHS can fax you the info for a quick turnaround......

PHS Automotive Services, Inc.

If it was produced in Pontiac or KC you could tell by the data plate. However, that's not the case for the Freemont plant...


----------



## Thxnzo (Jul 19, 2011)

Will have to get those pics. Talked to a couple of locals and they said the car has been sitting there for sale for about 6 months and cost is sub 20k. Hence my trepidation. It does have the all the badges on the exterior. One "GTO" on the grill and one on the trunk and the front fender emblems. There is a badge on the dash near or on the glove box. Do not recall anything on the doors. I was driving backroads and saw the bugger behind some trees, literally in the door way of a barn. Has a holley double pumper on it, did not see the engine or tranny #.

PHS here i come...


----------



## Thxnzo (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay...I have the PHS docs and the dealer order form notes the the W62 G.T.O. option. It is/was a 325HP 4bbl 389. J code tranny, K code axle. Color is Skyline Blue with Dark Blue interior. Shifter is on the tunnel.

The guy sent me some pics from a car show it was in a few years ago (turns out not so much a barn find as barn kept). Guy says the engine and trans are originals. Cali car until recently. Rust Free. Will have to verify that upon inspection.

So what do y'all think? If I am paying around 20k, just under...will it be, as said by Bob Varsha "well bought"?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Thxnzo (Jul 19, 2011)

here are the pics I received


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

truespokes, very nice.....i would say it's in the ballpark if its clean, rustfree, numbers matching car. looks pretty good in the pics, it is a down market , throw a respectable number at him and see what he will comes back with but do your homework and don't insult him with a super lowball offer if your serious. fact is it would take nearly double that to restore one from a barn if you pay to have the work done. i know, just finished my Tempest barn find and tabbed up receipts and i was very cost conscious and did ALL work myself, if i charged myself labor i would be over 30k.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a nice car! The wheels have to go, but the car looks pretty good. If it's a manual trans, it's worth 15-20k in this market IF it is as nice as it looks. If it's an automatic car, it's worth a bit less....Thing is, you couldn't get a decent paint job for most of the asking price. I look at it like this: you buy a classic car to enjoy, drive it, and sell it later if you want. They may depreciate a bit, they may appreciate, but they won't sink in value like a rock as new cars do. I paid $1200 for my tripower 4 speed '65 GTO hardtop in '82, was amazed when it was worth 40k a few years ago, and now it's worth way less than that. I don't care....it's not for sale, and it's not about the money. It's about driving the car _you_ want to drive. The fact that it's a stone cold classic doesn't hurt things either! Or, for 20k you could buy a Yaris or a Hyundai, and sell it in 3 years for 3k......


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

:agree

If it's as nice as it looks in those pictures, and you can verify numbers match....
it's a honey of a deal and looks like a winner.

Course I am a GTO guy so I am biased.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great in the photos.

A big question is one you can answer. Are you looking for an investment or are you looking for fun? If it's an investment then of course you have to be concerned with the present and future market. If it's just for you to enjoy, then the only opinion that matters is yours. If you like it, go for it.

Bear


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Like it was said previously, I think it's a honey of a deal.


----------

